# Exercising vs. Training ? A Controversial Debate



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Defining Training: Exercising vs. Training is an interesting debate, as I find most people just ‘exercise’ without thinking about what they are doing. Before continuing, I should define the two and detail their differences:* Exercising is about going to the gym and working out. There isn’t really a rhyme or reason to what you are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

